# twiggs



## bearmeat (Jan 8, 2014)

1187 acres $ 700 per year 2 permanent spots and 1 mobile stand per member 15 inch on bucks minimum River bottom , power line , mixed pines ,clear cut. Kids and wives included in membership Primitive campground Deer , bears , hogs , and turkey Borders WMA .Has a river frontage. Also boarders private farm land , bear creek. Rick 770-876-0343


----------



## Ferrarifixr (Jan 8, 2014)

How many members?


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 9, 2014)

17 members


----------



## ugabud (Jan 15, 2014)

How much River frontage? Is it accessible from the river?


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 16, 2014)

It's not a whole lot frontage , yes its accessible from river. Showing property 25th and the next couple Saturdays after.


----------



## blacksheep (Jan 22, 2014)

Where is the club located in Twiggs


----------



## boarman123 (Jan 22, 2014)

What about the hogs


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 22, 2014)

Between Albert jenkins and river at west lake. Hogs on property.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 23, 2014)

*If*

If a member has a wife and 4 kids do they get to kill as many deer as the paying Dad member?  What happens if a person shoots a buck that isn't 15"?  Any camping available?


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 23, 2014)

Between Albert jenkins and river at west lake. Hogs on property.


----------



## cneedha1 (Jan 24, 2014)

About how far from Newton county
I had found a place that was closer but it fell through.


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 24, 2014)

About an hour and twenty minutes


----------



## cneedha1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thats not bad at all. 

Would you be able to show it this weekend any time?


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 24, 2014)

Call me, showing tomorrow at 9


----------



## cneedha1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I gave you a buzz, just call the office line I left in the voicemail. 7707847207 (just in case it broke up). You can count me in for the morning.


----------



## gstrickl (Jan 24, 2014)

*interest in property*

A buddy and myself are interested in your club. I am simply asking if there are two available slots still opened?


----------



## gstrickl (Jan 24, 2014)

*club members needed....*

...I am a new user through GON. I am not certain my msg. came through previously. I am checking to determine if you still need any other members. My buddy and I are interested. I am familiar with Twiggs, hunted Twiggs several years back. I note from several you are showing property tomorrow. I would like to see the property, but no push. Let me know please; looks like our club of 26 years may be falling apart.
Thanks!


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 24, 2014)

Showing  in the morning 9 am, call for directions.


----------



## bearmeat (Jan 29, 2014)

Great showing last Saturday , sold a couple memberships and looking for a couple more. 770-876-0343 for showing this Sat.


----------



## bearmeat (Feb 1, 2014)

Club full.  February 1, 2014 ....


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Jan 23, 2016)

*looking  for camp*

My son & I are looking for a new camp , do you have two openings? e-mail jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net - phone 404-431-5261


----------



## Slowmow24 (Jan 25, 2016)

Are you guys having any openings in 16/17 season?


----------

